# What do you do...



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2014)

When a rasta arrives at your house, on a bicycle, with a piglet in a feed sack?

If you answered "You buy a piglet" you are correct 

I have a soft spot for animals...


----------



## jk47 (Aug 17, 2014)

is they guy a friend or something or was just some random rasta selling pigs where did the pig come from
well I hope the piglet grows well and produces a good carcass


----------



## Sumi (Aug 17, 2014)

We know this rasta via a friend who bought piglets from him some time ago. The rasta knows we used to keep pigs. Apparently someone owed him money and paid him with the piglet instead. He doesn't have his pens any more, so he had nowhere to keep it and decided to bring it here to see if we'll buy it. 

The little ham is now living in our old cement dam, which burst a few years go. It's turned into quite a handy emergency pigpen after some makeshift patching LOL

I had a very good look at her yesterday. She's healthy and she's got a nice build, longish body, so she'd be good for eating or breeding, whichever way her fate lies. Right now we're just enjoying her


----------



## jk47 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh that makes more sense that he somewhat knew you and thats good that its a good deal to top it off


----------



## Sumi (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, the little ham settled in and is doing very well. She has a good appetite on her and she's turning into a bit of a spoiled brat, I'm afraid...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd buy a pig from that guy.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 22, 2014)

Next time he comes here with one I'll call you  I seriously wouldn't put it past him to try that again! He knows my soft is animals.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 22, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'd buy a pig from that guy.


Remember ...  " that guy" and his pig is in Africa.  If you want to buy a pig from him, You will have to first pay him for his pig, then deal with the USDA import rules and regulations, health certificate,Veterinarian  quarenteen fees plus quarenteen housing costs first in Africa then in Florida USDA facilities, etc., not to mention airfare or ship then truck  transportation costs to Raleigh , NC.   very EXPENSIVE  bacon indeed !


----------



## Sumi (Aug 22, 2014)

@Bossroo You're no fun


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 22, 2014)

Bossroo said:


> Remember ...  " that guy" and his pig is in Africa.  If you want to buy a pig from him, You will have to first pay him for his pig, then deal with the USDA import rules and regulations, health certificate,Veterinarian  quarenteen fees plus quarenteen housing costs first in Africa then in Florida USDA facilities, etc., not to mention airfare or ship then truck  transportation costs to Raleigh , NC.   very EXPENSIVE  bacon indeed !



I said I would buy a pig from him.  That is if he rode his bike past my house and said " hey mon you need a good peeg, this here is one fine peeg "


----------



## Sumi (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Bossroo (Aug 22, 2014)

Sumi said:


> @Bossroo You're no fun


Just the facts ma'am,  nothing but the facts !


----------



## Sumi (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL Here she is today, having breakfast:


----------



## elevan (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2015)

OK @Sumi , 

So your leetle peeg picture from last years posts showed up at the top of the site and I clicked it. Now I am feeling inquisitive...  What ever became of the little rascal? You addressed it as "her" so I assume it was a sow... You said she was long of body so could go as either food or a breeder... Was she tasty? or are you now selling piglets via Rasta?  If you still have her, what size did she top out at?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2015)

Good question @Latestarter especially since @Sumi moved to Ireland recently. What did you do with the pig Sumi?


----------



## Sumi (Nov 8, 2015)

The pig didn't grow! She stayed small, so she turned into a bit of a pet, as we had no idea what to do with her. After some time, we sold our farm to a lovely couple, who loved our little ham and adopted her. I heard she got free run of the garden and going for walks with the couple and their dogs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 8, 2015)

Ahhhh, what a happy ending!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 8, 2015)

stoopid double post...


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 8, 2015)

Well that was a lucky turn of events for the little wiener! I hope she's still enjoying life!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 8, 2015)

You should ahve put her between  2 buns, ketchup, and mustand with some onions and pickle reslish  and snaked on a hot dog


----------



## sadieml (Nov 22, 2015)

@Bossroo , wow, you're still no fun!  Didn't you see the smile on her little face as she ate breakfast?  Now how can you eat that?  She was definitely not food, too much character there.  I feel sure she is still living happily on the farm and keeps her new family on their toes.  She looks like a real handful!


----------

